# Rủ nhau đi ăn tiệc trên người mẫu khỏa thân



## Xinh (3 Tháng mười 2012)

*Sushi  không chỉ nổi tiếng với mùi vị, cách chế biến mà còn được nhiều người  biết đến với một nghi thức ăn sushi khá độc đáo có tên Nyotaimori - ăn  sushi trên cơ thể các người mẫu khỏa thân.*

Sushi là một món ăn truyền thống khá nổi tiếng của Nhật Bản được làm từ  cơm kết hợp với hải sản tươi sống hoặc chín, với rau và với một số gia  vị (nhất là wasabi nếu là sushi hải sản).

Nyotaimori (hay còn gọi là trưng bày xác thịt nữ giới) thường được xem  như là “món sushi trên xác thịt” là một loại nghi thức ăn sashimi hay  còn gọi sushi khá kỳ lạ từ trên cơ thể của một cô gái, đặc biệt cô gái  đó phải nằm trong tư thế khỏa thân. Nantaimori được xem loại nghi lễ  tương tự khi sử dụng một người mẫu nữ. Việc sắp xếp các thức ăn được xem  như một loại hình nghi thức có nguồn gốc từ Nhật Bản và nghi thức này  thu hút khá nhiều sự chú ý của các phương tiện truyền thông thế giới.










 	Để trở thành một “đĩa sushi sống”, người mẫu (thường là một cô gái) phải tập luyện nằm hàng giờ mà không cử động












 Trước khi được trở thành một “đĩa sushi sống”, người mẫu (thường là  một cô gái) phải tập luyện nằm hàng giờ mà không cử động. Cô ta hoặc anh  ta phải có sức chịu đựng các thực phẩm lạnh hàng giờ liền. Trước khi  tham gia vào nghi thức này, người mẫu phải tắm bằng một thứ sữa tắm có  mùi hương đặc biệt và sau đó phải rửa qua nước để làm cho cơ thể hạ  nhiệt. Ở một số nơi trên thế giới, để đảm bảo vệ sinh an toàn thực phẩm,  người ta thường đặt các tấm nhựa hay các vật khác giữa cơ thể cô gái và  sushi.








































 Các nhà tổ chức, những người tham gia vào các nghi thức kỳ lạ này và  những người ủng hộ thường cho rằng nyotaimori là một loại hình nghệ  thuật. Tuy nhiên, một số nhà hoạt động nữ quyền lại chống lại nó, vì họ  cho rằng việc sử dụng cơ thể các cô gái hay đàn ông là nhằm mục đích  khác. Một người có tên Julie Bindel đã từng chứng kiến nghi thức này cho  biết các cô gái được trông cứ “như một cái xác chờ đợi sau khi chết”.

Được biết, các tấm vé cho một đêm ăn sushi trên cơ thể các cô gái trị  giá khoảng 75 đô la và trong đó có cả rượu sake và sâm panh. Có những  tấm vé lên tới 250 đô la.


















































 Có thể nói, ở một số nơi trên thế giới có cách tiếp nhận khác nhau.  Ví dụ như ở Trung Quốc vì một số lí do về sức khỏe, chính phủ nước này  cho rằng việc ăn các thức ăn trên cơ thể trần truồng là trái pháp luật.
Theo_ Nguoiduatin_​


----------

